# 65 Tripower Hood Insulation



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Could someone tell me if the 65 GTO with a Tripower set up would of had Hood Insulation. I recently put my car back together and purchased new Hood Insulation and installed it. The problem I have is that the Insulation is rubbing the Tops of the Air Cleaners which I had purchased new and it has distorted the Chrome on the them. Was there something else that was used on the car that would have eliminated this interference? Maybe a better way of asking the question would be, would the three individual Air Cleaners be individually exposed or was there a cover or something that protected the Air cleaner tops. I don't think so but thought I would ask. I think the insulation looks good on the car and I'd rather not remove it. One thing I have considered is cutting a clean rectangle area out of the insulation where the Air Cleaners are located.
Thanks


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

If I remember correctly, mine had insulation all around the hood except where the "bump" is (tripower area). It became nasty, dirty, dusty and it was removed. ??


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

All of the pics I’ve ever seen always show a full fireblanket, or insulation on the entire hood for 65’ models. I won’t say for 100% that its correct, but I believe it is. As an owner of a 65’, they were always my favorite. I can remember going to a bigtime national show when I was a kid, cause Jim Wangers was one of the judges and I got to meet and shake his hand without really realizing who he was, only that he was an old guy who thought it was great that a young kid was so interested in all of these old Pontiacs.

Anyway, I digress. I remember this because in the “all original” or “un-modified” or something like that class, there was a 65’ with Ram Air. The guy had verifiable proof that the Ram Air was installed by the dealer so he was allowed to compete in that class. The cars even had bias ply radials. Anyway, I specifically remember this because I was asking my daddy to explain how Ram Air worked and when he did I pointed out the fireblanket on the hood and asked him if that wouldn’t block the air from being “rammed in”. He said it wouldn’t help it any, but it must be original cause the guy didn’t get dinged for it. If I recall he got dinged for something like improper handle ends on the window rollers. What ever those round plastic things on the ends of the handle are that you grab and turn to raise and lower the window. They were the wrong color. But he didn’t get dinged for the full fire blanket.

Like I said, I’m not Paul Zazarine and I wasn’t even alive back then, but I remember that clearly.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A ram air car would normally have the insulation removed to allow the hood scoop to function. My own tripower '65 has no insulating pad, and I've had it over 30 years. I've seen the pads on a lot of my former GTO's, and they tended to hold dirt and come loose and fall into the intake area. I don't really care for them. If I were dead set about running an insulator pad, I think I'd cut out the area that goes directly under the hood scoop to clear the carbs and to give them some breathing room. Not sure if this is factory correct, as I'm a "day two" guy.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, even if it ain't correct I would remove it in the interest of performance especially if I was gonna hook up a ram air system. Unless you are going to the "all original class" it won't really matter. If you are then the "Period Police" or the "Gadget Gestapo" will come down on you. If you're drivin it for fun,who cares? My car has power disc brakes front and rear, PST suspension, adjustable coil over shocks, Be Cool Radiator, vintage air, engine mods from Butler Performance, original looking but iPod capable radio with a modern stereo (not mono) speaker, 12 bolt rear end instead of 10, an M-22 Rockcrusher 4 speed instead of the correct power glide...because I like all of those things on it and will never enter it in a Concours competition. I'm even thinking of putting a Ram Air set up on it. Yeah it's not right for a 65' 4 barrel, but the 4 barrel is a Q-Jet not a Carter AFB anyway. So whose to say if Darth was alive back then he wouldn't have found a way to put Ram Air on his 4 barrel car. BTW, my car doesn't have hood insulation on it.:seeya:


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Im like you guys. I certainly do not have an all original car, but I do like the Hood Insulation as I think the engine compartment looks complete with Hood Insulation. Does anyone know if the "Molded hood insulation" would possibly fit tighter to the hood especially in the Air Cleaner area? I purchased and installed the "Non Molded" because it was quite a bit less expensive than the Molded. However if that would fit better and not rub the Air Cleaners, I would go ahead and purchase it now. If not, I believe I will cut out a rectangle area in the area of the Air Cleaners.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was told many years ago that the hood insulation was to dampen the sound of the engine. I kinda like the sound of my engine so I never installed it.


----------

